# YEAH !! Finally a new bait place



## use2b (May 30, 2006)

Saw a flyer yesterday about a new bait place in New Waverly !!
The Minnow Bucket.. Perch, Large n small minnows, worms, etc. Opening on Saturday the 27th. Phone number 936-344-7675. Now I dont have to go 20 miles to get bait, Yeah !!

use2b


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Please post report after they are open. Prices and quality. Do they count by 1-2-3 or scoop?


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I wonder where in New Waverly they are located? It might be the old bait shop next to the freeway at FM 1375 like you go to Stubblefield Lake. That guy has his place for sale I think.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

The place you reference didn't have a place to turn a boat trailer around, at least without difficulty.

That's not a bad location if it can accommodate boat trailer.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Where are they located? I drove by old bait house today looks closed. Wish I'd known there was one open up there before we went to Cagle today struck out because I couldn't find any live bait! Let us know where and when it's open please.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

*New bait shop*

I believe that they are just north of 1375?next to the taxidermist and the processing place. I'm pretty sure it is the owner of the processing place that decided that there needed to be a bait shop in the area. There should be plenty of room to turn around without any issues, im pretty sure his name is Tommy


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Do you mean the old Bait house off 1374 across from the new Chevron. he wasnt opened last Sat. has the small trailer next to it ? theres no where to turn around in a boat for sure. or its really hard. I allways hit the old Citco off 1097 going tawards the lake off 45. is this off 1375 going into New Waverly that you are talking about ?


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

BobBobber said:


> Please post report after they are open. Prices and quality. Do they count by 1-2-3 or scoop?


They normally sale by the dozen down south. by the pound up North.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

slabseeker said:


> Do you mean the old Bait house off 1374 across from the new Chevron. he wasnt opened last Sat. has the small trailer next to it ? theres no where to turn around in a boat for sure. or its really hard. I allways hit the old Citco off 1097 going tawards the lake off 45. is this off 1375 going into New Waverly that you are talking about ?


I know that guy had some health issues and I believe he passed, but don't hold me to that. If they do open a location there you could always park in the gas station parking lot and run across the street, plenty of room there.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

If I wasn't so lazy I would open a bait house in New Waverly just so I could tell lies and sell minnows. I would send all you guys on wild goose chases with stories of boat loads of crappie from Lake Conroe no less.:rotfl:

I would sit around all day smoking my expensive cigars and drink coffee and get even fatter and meaner than I am now. I sure wished we had places like the Yanks up in Minnesota with their cool bait shop hangouts. That's one thing they got right.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Yep. thats what I will do when I retire...good one. hey JB1. good Idea. that pore guy didnt look to good the last time I seen him. he was alway slow also. hope he is ok. looking forward to the Minnow bucket. they have one up on Lake Fork called that also...


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok guys I found the place today. After some smooth talking to the girls at Burger King in New Waverly, they told me the New Bait place is across the freeway up the service road. It took a little looking but I found the place next to a quanza hut style building that said Taxidermy(kenforu) mentioned this so I put two and two together and got 5 lol! The place has a circle driveway but both gates were closed. There was a large yellow sign on the ground that said BAIT so my assumption would be this is the place. No other info to report as of now!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Some green for you for finding it! Did the girls at that Burger King have all their teeth? Thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Ha ha lol you know they were New Waverlys finest specimens. Once I got past the tattoos and piercings the odor was reminiscent of a day at Texas City Dike. Yuck sorry for that! But well worth it if this new bait place is good. Since the old man passed from the old bait shop we have been having to beg borrow and steal so to speak to get live bait. I don't like cutting through the forest 15 miles when I fish Cagle or stubble field most of the time. Also that Area south of the stump fields are simply dedicated to pleasure boaters and lake lice, not fishing IMO. More info as it developes!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info CS. is it North or South on the service road from 1375? I know theres a place on 1374 up the road by the Chevron. thanks


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

That old place by the chevron is closed now permantly. This new place is across the freeway north on the service road that would put you on 45 north. But don't go to 45 north on ramp. Stay to the right up that dead end road about half a mile look for it on the right. Big silver round top building.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

ok. got it. know where it is now. I google the area yesterday and seen the area your were talking about. I figured that had to be it. thanks


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Update:
I passed by the new bait shop in New Waverly again today, and yes my job affords me the opportunity to mess around just about everyday! Don't hate on me! Lo and behold I caught the guy at the gate going to lunch. He gave me some general info like he's got minnows, perch, goldfish,and worms ect. Big guy seemed pretty nice he postponed lunch and gave me a quick tour of the place . Not too shabby prices good and looked to have a small but decent assortment of lures hooks and what not. But the 2 absolute main things is the guy has sour maize (which ive been searching for) and live bait! So "hallelujah" as the skies cleared and the Angels started to sing! We north siders once again have a live bait store in New Waverly. Thing to remember is it is across the freeway from the old bait shop. Happy to report! Thanks to them for getting us live bait in the area again!


----------



## use2b (May 30, 2006)

*New bait place..*

Its official, the minnow bucket has bait and is open for business. He said he is going to keep plenty of perch. Perfect Op size. I use minnows for Crappie but, never seem to be able to get enough perch for my trot lines.
He has all the other stuff, that most cat fishermen use, liver, shad, worms,
hearts, and shrimp. Plus he has large minnows and Goldfish. all seem to be priced right.

Thanks,
use-2-b


----------

